# Buying Electronics



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Hey there!

Just read an interesting thread from another forum, and it has made me think...

Someone is moving to Al Jubail in a few weeks and asked a simple question - what does he need to bring apart from "booze and p*rn". 

The advice was to load up on p*rn and buy booze when you're out there. Forget bringing electronics because they're around 70% cheaper than UK prices, plus the Xbox/PS3 won't work.

My question is - (and I understand Al Jubail is in SA) but how can somewhere, just 5 or 6 hours down the road (or am I way out with my calculations?!) be so much cheaper than Dubai/Abu Dhabi? 

I have also heard varying reports that general standard of living in UAE (Abu Dhabi particularly) is around 20% cheaper than the UK (including utilities and generally, eating out... on a daily basis i.e: mall/local shop). Others have said it's much more expensive.

So, would you recomend I buy electronics when I arrive in Abu Dhabi, such as a TV/DVD Player/Xbox or can I still bring my own Xbox and the games I buy out in AD will work on the console?

Cheers!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Amnesia180 said:


> I have also heard varying reports that general standard of living in UAE (Abu Dhabi particularly) is around 20% cheaper than the UK (including utilities and generally, eating out... on a daily basis i.e: mall/local shop). Others have said it's much more expensive.
> Cheers!!


True but rent is astronomical compared to what you may be used too. all other costs. cheap really, as for buying electronics you need to consider export and import costs


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Amnesia180 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Just read an interesting thread from another forum, and it has made me think...
> 
> ...


I trust you understood that the comments regarding alcohol & pornography were a joke? You cannot take those items into KSA.

To clarify, KSA is a different country to the UAE, with a different way of life. The UAE is much more Western, permits the consumption of alcohol and pork and has far more Western expats. Lifestyles for Westerners are very different.

You have asked about costs before, but as advised then costs vary widely depending on what you are buying and from where. The overall cost of living for most people is probably on a par with the UK. Utility costs vary widely dependent on whether you are in an apartment or a villa.

All UK electronic items will work fine here, so bring them with you (or get them shipped). 

-


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Cheers for the replies. Serves me right for being so gullible.

Last thing I would want is to arrive and not be able to watch my DVDs for play the Xbox out there!


----------

